# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Have you had a spiritual experience?

## Lunaire

Have you ever had a spiritual experience?

What was it like?  :Confused:

----------


## PinkButterfly

For me it was finally get saved and baptized then listening to Contemporary Christian Music but I still felt I was not worthy enough until recently with my new therapist she is amazing she has made me see God does Love me and forgive me and that Jesus did die for my sins so I am feeling so much better I believe GOD sent me Linda .

----------


## Lunaire

> For me it was finally get saved and baptized then listening to Contemporary Christian Music but I still felt I was not worthy enough until recently with my new therapist she is amazing she has made me see God does Love me and forgive me and that Jesus did die for my sins so I am feeling so much better I believe GOD sent me Linda .



I'm happy to hear that you are feeling positive about your faith now!  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thank you so what about you?  ::):  anything u want to share.

----------


## Lunaire

> Thank you so what about you?  anything u want to share.



Nothing particularly noteworthy to share here, just a few different synchronicities. Thanks for asking though!

----------


## lethargic nomad

When I took MDMA.   I felt so much love for humanity.  So out of character for cynical, grumpy old me.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Nothing particularly noteworthy to share here, *just a few different synchronicities*. Thanks for asking though!



You should share  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yes please share because I gotta be honest I have no clue what that word means lol so I will go look it up.  I do love learning everything I can. 
Thanks for replying.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Meaningful Coincidence ? very cool so yes now tell us lol I do wonder if many things are just that but as you have seen I believe in God and Jesus but I do know we can have many things happen .

----------

